# Monster Shellcracker



## bakbone (Dec 18, 2012)

Thought I would share this picture that someone showed me last week. 5+lbs I'm trying to get more information. He said the guy cought it somewhere west of us, maybe Alabama.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

In Arizona...lake havasu

Wait a minute...you took a pic of a pic on your phone??? Gotta get a 8 year old to show you how to do it from your phone....hahahaa


----------



## bakbone (Dec 18, 2012)

Oh okay, is that the world record?


----------



## Fowlweather_13 (Jan 14, 2013)

Lake Havasu Arizona February 16, you can look up the story on in fisherman.com


----------



## bakbone (Dec 18, 2012)

Jason said:


> In Arizona...lake havasu
> 
> Wait a minute...you took a pic of a pic on your phone??? Gotta get a 8 year old to show you how to do it from your phone....hahahaa


Yeah the OLDER guy didn't know how to send it to my phone so took a picture of it. Lol


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Mmmmmm thats what I am talking about. Tasty right there!!!!


----------



## bakbone (Dec 18, 2012)

I tried to upload a better picture earlier but for some reason the manage attachments icon wasn't there. Now it's back!!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

bakbone said:


> I tried to upload a better picture earlier but for some reason the manage attachments icon wasn't there. Now it's back!!


I been looking at that picture for a week. Haha would love to catch that booger but bet he would taste like poop. Give me a dozen hand sized ones. Fried Shell cracker is the best tasting fish on the planet!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## bakbone (Dec 18, 2012)

Yes they are very good! My dad is gonna freak out when I show him that fish. He has been fishing up on perdido for 40 years, he has cought some big ones. He told me today a 4.5lb was cought in mariana.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Try'n Hard said:


> I been looking at that picture for a week. Haha would love to catch that booger but bet he would taste like poop. Give me a dozen hand sized ones. Fried Shell cracker is the best tasting fish on the planet!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


My grandpa always says if they are " big enough to get on the hook".


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Bigdaddy's said:


> My grandpa always says if they are " big enough to get on the hook".



When my dad-n-law was alive and we fished together, I had to sneak fish back in the water.....He said big enough to bite they'll make the grease stink....eat em like tater chips. It was funny when I got caught sneaking back them silver dollar size uns!!!


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

Jason said:


> In Arizona...lake havasu
> 
> Wait a minute...you took a pic of a pic on your phone??? Gotta get a 8 year old to show you how to do it from your phone....hahahaa


Jason I was thinking the same thing :no::yes::whistling::thumbsup::blink::001_huh: hahahahahaha


----------

